# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Мужская сексуальность

## Irina

*Не каждый мужчина до конца понимает, чего он хочет от своей сексуальности. Список правил, которые должны помочь в будущей жизни.*

*Выбор сексуального образа для парней.*

После того как ты поработал над своим внешним видом и более-менее подготовился к встрече со своими первыми пассиями теоретически, предстоит самое главное: определиться со своим жизненным имиджем, типа, каким ты будешь по жизни. Решать нужно самому и все дальнейшие тренировки вести с уклоном в нужную сторону. Конечно, ты вправе слушать друзей, предков, подстраиваться под кумиров или читать умные книги, но это ровным счётом бесполезно, если сам не дашь себе сексуальное определение на всю оставшуюся жизнь. Прикинь, кто как не ты лучше всего знает тебя? Это логика брат, а спорить с ней не просто глупо – конкретно глупо. Так что придумай себе сексуальный образ по нраву и придерживайся его по жизни всегда. В этом случае тебе не придётся прогибаться под кого-то, поскольку ты все время будешь лежать сверху, не беря во внимание позу «Наездница», когда девчонка сверху. Вот несколько жизненных характеров, они в принципе стандартные, но даже среди них можешь найти наиболее подходящий и определиться. Хотя в этом вопросе лучше каждому решать самостоятельно.

*- центровой*

Тот человек, о ком мы с тобой говорили на протяжении всей этой главы, то есть парень производящий впечатление идеального во всем. Он способен вытеснить из мозгов девчонки не только её бывших бой-френдов, но и будущих, причём на несколько лет вперед. Девчонкам однозначно присуще сравнивать своих парней и если каждый раз пальму первенства занимаешь ты, вниманием тебя никто никогда не обойдет. Ты обкладываешь свою пассию со всех сторон, заполняя все её жизненное пространство. Такое чревато последствиями, но при грамотном раскладе мне всегда удавалось добиться своего – а чем ты хуже? Естественно в то время частенько перепадало в бубен от всяких завистников, что не могли соперничать в некоторых вопросах, но это издержки, к которым следует готовиться заранее. Больше скажу, «в бубен» - это цветочки, ибо всегда существует множество давлений иного рода, зато бонусов при таком сексуальном образе множество. Теперь понимаешьзачем было заниматься собственной конституцией в смысле спортом – правильно, не только чтобы привлекать окружающих самочек, но и чтобы отстоять их и свое достоинство с честью.

*- левый*

«Левый» - он везде левый, то есть эдакий человек со стороны, загадочный во всем и умеющий напустить туману даже на самый пустячный разговор… Левый образ парня романтичен, непредсказуем, он для каждой встречи готовит какое-нибудь новое словесное блюдо типа «лапши» и всегда под разными соусами. «Левый» никогда не подпускает к себе девчонку, стараясь держать её на расстоянии, поэтому тяга к нему с каждым днем усиливается, ведь надкусить запретный плод хочется больше всего. Загадочность позволяет подружке самой рисовать твой образ в собственных мозгах, тебе же останется только дорисовывать в нужных местах. Вот только соблюдать кодекс чести следует и здесь, ибо даже самой привязанной девчонке необходимо изредка давать какой-нибудь бонус, дабы она не поняла, что это совсем не спагетти, а самая настоящая лапша. Зато «Левым» можно легко встречаться с подружками на нескольких фронтах (речь не идёт о сексе): малое количество информации о себе позволяет долгое время оставаться неразоблаченным.

*- правый*

Пожалуй, самый простой вид сексуального образа для парня, поскольку достаточно оставаться самим собой и не ломать никаких комедий, трагедий и прочих жанров. Берешь все накопленные в жизни  знания, пропускаешь их сквозь призму собственного мышления, но применять их будешь по пятницам после дождливых четвергов, когда-нибудь. В большинстве своем так и происходит и это не худший вариант, ведь происходит же, в конце концов. В этом случае можно сохраняя сексуальный статус хотя бы частично быть примером во всем и так до взрослой семейной жизни, а то и до старости. Понятно, всех хитростей секса таким образом не освоишь, но той теории, что приобрел здесь, вполне хватит, чтобы жизнь не торопясь прошла по одному руслу – не пересыхая и не выходя из берегов. Только не жди от неё никаких бонусов, ведь если не удастся пройти всю жизненную дистанцию за раз, второй шанс вряд ли представится, ибо старого кобеля новым шуткам, увы, не выучить. Кстати, именно «Правым» ребятам чаще всего приходится общаться с теми бесами, что являются специалистами в области бедер – а куда деваться, коль все недоделанное или недопробованное имеет обыкновение оставаться на потом.

*- импотеша*

Если «Правый» все же стремится обрести знания и хотя бы частично претворить их в свою жизнь, «Импотешам» вся эта хрень и даром не нужна, ибо литературу они читают больше для разжигания собственного негатива в отношении секса, да критики в ее адрес. Если ты относишься к таким читатель, тебе однозначно придётся искать единомышленницу, причём не только в мыслях о сексе, но и в плане его физиологического воплощения, а для этого необходимо готовить подружку аж с самого начала. Понтяно, мало красавиц захотят встречаться с парнем имеющим такие наклонности, но всяко бывает. Единственное что можно посоветовать такому, это оставаться с ней честным в своих решениях и не пытаться подменивать сексуальный образ «Импотеши» себе в угоду. Дело в том, что в каждом человеке должна быть не только выгода для себя, но и взаимовыгода тоже. Зачем девчонке терять время с парнем, который считает занятие сексом пустой тратой времени, особенно если она изначально рассчитывает на такого, кто вертит дырки везде? Согласен, дитя в будущем заделать можно и на большой перемене, да вот только кто из девчонок выдержит жизнь без секса?

*- сексюша*

Зато «Сексюша» - это противоположность «Импотеши», который ни хрена не скрывает своей сексуальной озабоченности как это принято в мужской среде. Да, принимаешь образ озабоченного сексом парня, причём ради этого изучаешь все материалы о тайнах интимных сношений, что попадутся под руку, а также перевариваешь не без интереса все сказанное друзьями, знакомыми и вообще. Так вот, принцип такого поведения в том, что ты открыт для своих слушателей и оппонентов, не делаешь из интимной жизни секрета, и не считаешь такое поведение чем-то постыдным. Так ты отфильтруешь всех, для кого совместное времяпровождение сводится не только к кровати, зато приобретешь веселых отчаянных авантюристок, для которых здесь и сейчас куда интереснее, чем где-то потом. Прелесть поведения «Сексюш», что они ничуть не жалеют о таком своем поведении, следовательно, приобретая жизненный опыт не казнят себя праведными мыслями. Однако учти, подобная сексуальность имеет билет только в один конец. Хотя вру… Попадаются такие, кто встает на путь конкретного отречения от секса, причём так, что в конечном итоге отказываются от жизни совсем, и не только от половой.

Это лишь некоторые виды сексуальных характеров, эдаких моделей жизненного статуса будущего мужчины, которые можно подобрать под себя, однако не вздумай перекраивать их под свой характер или наоборот, вряд ли из этого получится что-либо хорошее. Также не пытайся вычислить какой из них хороший, а какой похуже – в любом сексуальном образе имеются свои плюсы и минусы, поскольку он напрямую зависит от характера человека. Лучше все попробовать в тестовом режиме и решить этот вопрос окончательно, пока не пришла взрослая жизнь, ибо менять характер или имидж в будущем чревато также как коней на переправе. Да читатель, необходимо всегда придерживаться избранного имиджа и ни в коем случае не разочаровывать тех, кого к тебе прибило течением. Это окружение знает чего от тебя ожидать и требовать в жизненных ситуациях, поэтому они никогда не поймут и не простят перемен. А такие перемены случаются, особенно когда происходят изменения на сексуальной почве. Стоит парню завалить девчонку в койку, как контроль над деятельностью у некоторых переходит с головы на головку, что серьёзно меняет как человека, так и его отношение к окружающим. Я к тому, что, став красивым сексуальным парнягой с определенным имиджем и положением в тусовке лучше не подстраиваться под новые реалии, какими бы соблазнительными они не казались. Это уже форма личности, причём вполне конкретная, а она у мужчины всегда непокол***ма.

----------


## Irina

*30 золотых правил сексуальности для парней.*

Возможно, не каждый тинэйджер до конца понимает, чего он хочет от своей сексуальности, причём таких большинство, как мне кажется, поэтому заканчивая тему сексуальности парней и переходя к мужчинам, хотелось бы огласить список правил, которые должны помочь в будущей жизни. Нет, я не претендую на их окончательность и бесповоротность, я всего лишь пытаюсь вкратце выразить то, что, знать бы мне в мои младые годы, оказалось бы классным подспорьем. Согласен, в жизни все относительно и нет одинаковых решений для всех и каждого, но почему не попытаться, ведь буржуины пишут, а чем мы хуже? Да если хочешь знать, на Древней Руси-Матушке сексу поболе было, да поразнообразней он был и в реале наши традиции ближе к гиперсексуальности, нежели к аскетичности и асексуальности – так-то вот.

- человек может изменить в себе все, начиная с характера и кончая любым органом, надо только в это верить и при желании желать, но не ждать у неба погоды;

- чтобы стать настоящим сексуальным парнем достаточно мысленно пережить все кажущиеся желаемыми сексуальные ощущения столько раз, сколько необходимо для того, чтобы закрепить их в своей памяти в качестве реальных;

- базовая сексуальность парней всегда ниже потенциальной, но она имеет потрясающую способность к апгрейду и разгону, так что все в твоих руках, а вернее голове, которая не должна давать им покоя;

- никогда не думай плохо о себе, - плохими могут быть поступки, а их всегда можно исправить, в то время как мнение о себе в своих собственных глазах исправить невозможно;

- всегда и во всем полагайся только на свою силу и свой разум – это позволит быть независимым в делах и поступках, особенно когда они происходят на сексуальном поприще;

- каждая девчонка желает иметь парня, а их по статистике больше чем парней, следовательно, при любом раскладе ты не останешься без пары, остается только соизмерять свои критерии подбора этой самой пары с собственными возможностями;

- чтобы предки не мешали, а помогали формированию сексуального имиджа необходимо посвятить их в собственные дела с самого начала, преподнеся это в максимально удобоваримой для них форме;

- в каждом человеке найдется то, что не имеют остальные, надобно только это найти, развить и всякий раз показывать в нужном свете не загоняясь последствиями;

- каждый из нас имеет только базовые знания, а все остальное приходит с опытом, так что откладывать его получение в дальний ящик, значит позволить кому-то опередить тебя во всем, не только в сексе;

- никогда не говори то, что думаешь, если не уверен, что твои слова произведут нужное впечатление, а также никогда не бери своих слов обратно и не изменяй решений при общении с противоположным полом;

- в основном зависть заставляет делать хуже тому, кому завидуешь, но в таких случаях лучше совершенствовать себя, что однозначно излечивает от столь разрушающего чувства и вызывает его у других;

- красота – настолько условное понятие, что даже те, кто формулируют её определение, порой не понимают, о чем говорят – стоит ли она после этого серьёзных загонов по этому поводу;

- мода – понятие относительное, но погоня за ней забирает твою индивидуальность, заставляя кому-то подчиняться. Стань сам законодателем мод, ведь для этого достаточно разработать собственный стиль и придерживаться его во всем;

- любая сексуальность определяется совокупностью качеств, поэтому лучше быть понемногу во всем, чем в чем-то быть, а в чем-то нет;

- лучшим показателем сексуальности является последовательность. Любые отношения с новой девчонкой должны начинаться только после того, как полностью заканчиваются отношения с предыдущей;

- правильная осанка добавляет несколько сантиметров росту, худые бедра и впалый живот – несколько сантиметров пенису, следование наставлениям  – несколько лишних минут половому акту… которых всегда не хватает;

- грамотно подобранные шмотки добавляют сексуальность, а неграмотно – убивают её напрочь, при этом следует руководствоваться собственным объективным мнением, не мнением продавца одежды;

- всегда следует говорить, о чем есть что сказать, если сказать нечего или больше нечего – меняй тему сам и начинай разговор заново;

- чтобы действительно выглядеть сексуально, необходимо думать об этом и во сне, не говоря уже о любой стадии бодрствования, даже в отсутствие противоположного пола;

- манеры поведения в обществе могут быть простыми или вызывающими, но в любом случае они должны быть замечены девчонками и оценены положительно;

- чтобы сексуальность не перерастала в маниакальную озабоченность этой темой, есть необходимость регулярного «выпускания пара» посредством мастурбации;

- сексуальность принадлежащая тебе является достоянием всех и каждого, поэтому не стоит её хранить для той единственной девчонки, которая может вообще никогда не появиться;

Даже самая примитивная мужская сексуальность требует многого в освоении и, прежде всего, изучение женского характера.
- никогда не верь и не доверяй девчонке: пока она молода у неё в голове ветер, а когда подрастает – мозги. В первом случае она обманывает неосознанно, а во втором все просчитывает до мельчайших деталей;

- помни, твои интересы – это твои личные интересы, в обществе же ты должен представлять интересы общие, однако это не мешает тебе приобщить к ним само общество;

- любой собственный физический изъян можно легко превратить в достоинство, надо только суметь внушить это девчонке и её окружению, а также самому себе, дабы не париться этим вопросом всякий раз;

- «рисовка» как одна из форм желания обратить на себя внимание в большинстве случаев пагубно влияет на сексуальность, поскольку выражает не твою индивидуальность, а твое желание её продемонстрировать;

- запомни: сексуальностей великое множество, но они взаимно не заменимы, поэтому не хрен примерять чьи-то образы и упаси Бог под них подстраиваться;

- курево убивает сексуальность, потому что запах, цвет кожи и зубов, неконтролируемый кашель, быстрая утомляемость и т.д. по-прежнему не являются добрыми попутчиками при организации грамотного секса;

- алкоголь убивает сексуальность, потому что внешний вид пьяного человека далёк от сексуальной оценки человека трезвого, к тому же потеря контроля в различных стадиях опьянения не позволяет относиться к сексу должным образом;

- наркотики убивают человека вцелом, поэтому о сексуальности речи быть не может. Если кому-то удавалось совместить наркотики и секс - явно не на этом свете, поскольку, на мой взгляд, такие эксперименты несовместимы.

Вне сомнения, продолжать можно до бесконечности, но ведь я не ставлю целью уберечь твои мозги от работы в этом направлении – думай самостоятельно, ведь мы уже пришли к выводу, что сексуальность парней, прежде всего в их мозгах, то есть образе мышления. Если ты внимательно прочел – уверен, правильный путь к развитию и эксплуатации своей сексуальности найдешь, как… пить дать.

Что, вижу, уже почувствовал себя Знайкой – хвалю, однако не стоит расслабляться. Даже самая примитивная мужская сексуальность требует многого в освоении и, прежде всего, изучение женского характера. Вот почему я советую повышать свое мастерство в частом общении с противоположным полом, оттачивая его шаг за шагом. Однако став воистину сексуальным, не стоит превращаться в альфонса (читай проститута), чего избежать довольно трудно. Видишь ли, многим слабополым хочется от мужчины всего и сразу и помогать нужно, но мудрость «гусары денег не берут» ещё никто не отменял, а ведь гусар – это, пожалуй, эталон русской мужской сексуальности.

----------


## BiZ111

я сексуальный

----------


## Irina

> я сексуальный


 То есть ты «Сексюша» - противоположность «Импотеши», который ни хрена не скрывает своей сексуальной озабоченности как это принято в мужской среде?

----------


## BiZ111

Я сексуальный, балда =) Плохо видите буквы?

----------


## Irina

*Женщины считают бородатых мужчин самыми сексуальными*

Австралийские социологи провели опрос, чтобы выяснить, какой тип мужчин вызывает у представительниц прекрасного пола наиболее сильное сексуальное желание. Оказалось, что женщин привлекает наличие растительности на лице их партнеров, пишет Raut.ru.

В среднем 6 из 10 австралийских дам согласились с тем, что у ухажеров, которые носят бороду, усы или имеют легкую щетину на щеках, будет больше шансов завязать с ними отношения, чем у тех, чье лицо выбрито идеально гладко. Участницы исследования считают таких мужчин более стильными и интересными.

Исследование было проведено по инициативе компании, производящей бритвенные принадлежности. В ходе работы было изучено мнение женщин и мужчин в возрасте от 16 до 34 лет. Мужчинам также было предложено провести собственную оценку своего успеха у слабого пола при наличии волос на лице, а также в те периоды, когда они их удаляли. Около двух третей опрошенных кавалеров подтвердили, что дамы были к ним гораздо более благосклонны, когда их щеки и подбородок были покрыты волосами.

Представители обоих полов согласились друг с другом также в том, что растительность на лице должна обязательно быть ухоженной, только тогда она приносит популярность. Более того, 68% мужчин назвали подбородок своего рода площадкой для творчества. Данная группа респондентов убеждена, что обращение к разным стилям бородок позволяет им выразить себя и максимально подчеркнуть свою индивидуальность. Австралийский стилист Джефф Лэк подчеркивает, что борода в этом отношении намного удобнее, чем, например, татуировки: в любое время имидж легко можно сменить.

Ранее сообщалось, что наличием бороды и усов может похвастаться 12% мужского населения страны, только усы носят еще 5%, только бороду — еще 4%. Об этом по итогам опроса сообщили социологи портала SuperJob.ru.

К сожалению, судя по комментариям респондентов, в большинстве случаев это не элемент стиля, а элементарное нежелание бриться. «Бреюсь раз в три дня»; «Бреюсь только перед выходными, ради любимой. А на работе пусть довольствуются тем, что есть»; «Поддерживаю недельную щетину», — комментируют респонденты.

Небольшую щетину на мужском лице одобряют 37% представительниц слабого пола, в основном, это молодые женщины. «Интересно, что число ценительниц тандема в виде бороды и усов растет с увеличением возраста и уровня дохода россиянок», — отметили социологи.

В то же время большинство российских мужчин (79 предпочитают ежедневное бритье. Проделывать эту процедуру каждый день их, как правило, заставляют соображения гигиены. Кроме того, некоторые мужчины убеждены в том, что большинство женщин не любит растительность на лице спутника: «Я всегда брился, потому что борода и усы выглядят неряшливо и отталкивают дам»; «Женщины не в восторге от небритых мужчин». При этом общаться с гладко выбритыми мужчинами предпочитают 50% россиянок.

----------


## Irina

*Женщины считают бородатых мужчин самыми сексуальными*

Австралийские социологи провели опрос, чтобы выяснить, какой тип мужчин вызывает у представительниц прекрасного пола наиболее сильное сексуальное желание. Оказалось, что женщин привлекает наличие растительности на лице их партнеров, пишет Raut.ru.

В среднем 6 из 10 австралийских дам согласились с тем, что у ухажеров, которые носят бороду, усы или имеют легкую щетину на щеках, будет больше шансов завязать с ними отношения, чем у тех, чье лицо выбрито идеально гладко. Участницы исследования считают таких мужчин более стильными и интересными.

Исследование было проведено по инициативе компании, производящей бритвенные принадлежности. В ходе работы было изучено мнение женщин и мужчин в возрасте от 16 до 34 лет. Мужчинам также было предложено провести собственную оценку своего успеха у слабого пола при наличии волос на лице, а также в те периоды, когда они их удаляли. Около двух третей опрошенных кавалеров подтвердили, что дамы были к ним гораздо более благосклонны, когда их щеки и подбородок были покрыты волосами.

Представители обоих полов согласились друг с другом также в том, что растительность на лице должна обязательно быть ухоженной, только тогда она приносит популярность. Более того, 68% мужчин назвали подбородок своего рода площадкой для творчества. Данная группа респондентов убеждена, что обращение к разным стилям бородок позволяет им выразить себя и максимально подчеркнуть свою индивидуальность. Австралийский стилист Джефф Лэк подчеркивает, что борода в этом отношении намного удобнее, чем, например, татуировки: в любое время имидж легко можно сменить.

Ранее сообщалось, что наличием бороды и усов может похвастаться 12% мужского населения страны, только усы носят еще 5%, только бороду — еще 4%. Об этом по итогам опроса сообщили социологи портала SuperJob.ru.

К сожалению, судя по комментариям респондентов, в большинстве случаев это не элемент стиля, а элементарное нежелание бриться. «Бреюсь раз в три дня»; «Бреюсь только перед выходными, ради любимой. А на работе пусть довольствуются тем, что есть»; «Поддерживаю недельную щетину», — комментируют респонденты.

Небольшую щетину на мужском лице одобряют 37% представительниц слабого пола, в основном, это молодые женщины. «Интересно, что число ценительниц тандема в виде бороды и усов растет с увеличением возраста и уровня дохода россиянок», — отметили социологи.

В то же время большинство российских мужчин (79 предпочитают ежедневное бритье. Проделывать эту процедуру каждый день их, как правило, заставляют соображения гигиены. Кроме того, некоторые мужчины убеждены в том, что большинство женщин не любит растительность на лице спутника: «Я всегда брился, потому что борода и усы выглядят неряшливо и отталкивают дам»; «Женщины не в восторге от небритых мужчин». При этом общаться с гладко выбритыми мужчинами предпочитают 50% россиянок.

----------

